# Macro moth shots



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I found this guy today in my house and couldnt resist some macro shots. He looks a little pissed from the flashing eh?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice shots, what kinda camera you shootin with?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW..


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Nice shots, what kinda camera you shootin with?
> [snapback]994128[/snapback]​


Its a cannon D-60. f13 125s 100mm macro lense

After I took a few pics he flew on me and started flapin furiously. Hes was like "What the f*ck!!!! What the f*ck man!!!! What the f*ck IM BLIND!!!!!"


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice pics, and that moth is one hairy mofo :laugh:


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Nice pics, and that moth is one hairy mofo :laugh:
> [snapback]994319[/snapback]​


Yea him and me both. He is still hangin around the house so Ill try and get some better shots as he gets bigger.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WOW! thas a sweet looking bug!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice pics...hairy little bugger.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

jeeze someone needs to learn how to shave







.... owait those are pics of a moth


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty cool


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Holy sh*t that things crazy lookin'! I think it would give me nightmares...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Moths have some awesome coloration.


----------

